# Linear



## Wynnlin

Linear = Lineair or Lineaire? Please help.


----------



## Peterdg

Wynnlin said:


> Nevermind, it's apparently both depending on the context. Correct me if I'm wrong though.


Indeed, it depends on the context.
It is linear = Het is lineair.
This is a linear function = Dit is een lineaire functie.


----------



## Wynnlin

The reason I ask is because I wanted to use it as a username for an art site. If both are correct it doesn't matter which I use for the username right? xD I don't know if there's some sort of etiquette/rule for usernames when using Dutch words. Reason I wanted to use a Dutch username is because part of my family descends from Belgium and I wanted a username that relates to me in more ways than one (since I already like the word linear and I've had people saying I'm linear). Either way thanks for the response. ^^


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag Wynnlin, 



Wynnlin said:


> If both are correct it doesn't matter which I use for the username right?


You may use whatever username you like in Dutch even if it doesn’t make make sense, like _Newtoncircus_ for example .

Groeten Herman


----------



## Wynnlin

I like when things make sense though. XD


----------



## Couch Tomato

I'd go for "Lineair" in that, you'd say 'Ik ben lineair" (= I'm linear) whatever that means .


----------



## Wynnlin

Couch Tomato said:


> I'd go for "Lineair" in that, you'd say 'Ik ben lineair" (= I'm linear) whatever that means .



Lineair does have a nice look to it. xD Lineaire reminds me of the French version of linear minus the accent on the e.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Couch Tomato said:


> 'Ik ben lineair"


I think that this is a very good user name. It sets one thinking.  

Groetjes Herman


----------



## Wynnlin

Thanks for the help everyone. ^^


----------

